# Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparison



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi We are almost caught up with our Col Moschin Pre-orders and haven't been able to put one in the case yet. As one was passing through the store on it's way to it's home, we took some photos of it by itself, and also did some comparison shots to the Pro Diver Chronograph. Last Year the Pro Diver Chronograph was our best selling Oris by about 5 to one, this year the watch remains very popular but this new Col Moschin Limited is giving it a run for it's money. Which one do you like better? The Current U.S. retails are very close to each other. 
1. Col Moschin Limited Edition $4,395 Retail U.S. Price
2. Oris ProDiver Chronograph $4,195 Retail U.S. Price

1. Col Moschin Stand Alone Photos.









































































2. Comparison Shots with Pro Diver Chronograph.




























Comparison of the Col Moschin Limited Edition Strap with the "Kit strap" of an Oris Pro Diver Chronograph


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

Fantastic pics as always, Rob. :-!

Col Moschin for me. Waiting expectantly (if a little impatiently...) for mine to arrive.


----------



## orouborus (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

planning to buy either col moschin or pro diver. leaning towards col moschin but pro diver has a rubber bracelet, dlc plated and chronograph. col moschin has tungsten bezel with power indicator! tough decision and still thinking about it. :think:

questions:

1) is pvd better if its apllied in titanium or steel?
2) any difference between ceramic and tungsten bezel?

thanks!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

If you squint while looking at the Col Moschin it looks like a grey Seiko Monster! I much prefer that one to the pro diver...I've never really understood putting a chrono movement in a diver.


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

the Col. looks like a more impressive watch to me. Titanium? btw, how limited is limited?


----------



## ml5238 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

I am new to the forum but if you look at photo number 4 you can see that its limited to to 2000 units


----------



## ein fuhrer (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

i have both and think they both look good but the pro diver is better value for money, you get the ti bracelet and rubber plus all the tools. the col moschin package is very basic and the wooden emblem is a waste of time.
the extra 2mm diameter is very obvious aswell the pro diver still looks huge in comparrison


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

hi there am new to the forum you got a great collection of oris watches i would agree with you reg. the great value of prodiver it has the extras that make it more attractive were as the col moschin have only the batch but the rubber strap of col moschin is very attractive since it could fit any size of wrist without having to cut it hope oris has the same strap to the prodiver!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

@gerryoris: Yes the Pro Diver uses the same design rubber strap as the Col Moschin. Due to the strap design and the sliding clasp adjustment, neither rubber strap needs to be cut to fit. A brilliant design IMO.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

well that nice i never saw prodiver in person only in pics thanks for the info


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

no doubt about it...the Pro Diver! IMO a chronograph is much more functional than a power reserve indicator on an automatic watch that only has a 42 hour reserve. They are both nice, but the Pro Diver is much more watch for the money. Also, to me the Pro Diver is an ultimate explorers watch....just needs a GMT function.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

Pro Diver, do not think PVD is where it needs to be as far as durability especially at the higher price points. Both are great watches.


----------



## samiam62 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*

You couldn't go wrong with either. I just picked up a Col Moschin. With the exception of the diver functionality on each watch, the watches are very different. The Pro Diver is much more formal/dressy with the Chrono and the Titanium bracelet. The Col Moschin is a LE watch for a reason. Oris and the Italian Special Forces Unit "Col Moshin" worked together to create this watch. It is an all-terrain watch, not merely a diver watch. As a special tribute to the Col Moschin, Oris designed the power reserve in the colors of the Italian flag. The tungsten bezel makes it virtually scratchproof. It is also highly anti-magnetic and can withstand much more rugged conditions that it's Chrono Pro Diver counterpart. Haven't seen an Oris yet that I don't like.


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Oris Col Moschin Limited Edition Stand Alone Shots, and Pro Diver Chronograph Comparis*



HelloNasty1 said:


> Pro Diver, do not think PVD is where it needs to be as far as durability especially at the higher price points. Both are great watches.


I agree |>


----------

